# Big Country Vs JDS



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/19070/roy...santos-in-the-works-for-ufc-117-main-card.mma


> Roy Nelson (15-4 MMA, 2-0 UFC) won't be tussling with Cheick Kongo after all.
> 
> Kongo (15-6-1 MMA, 8-4 UFC) has withdrawn from a rumored meeting with Nelson at UFC 116 due to a back injury, according to multiple reports. In his place, the UFC has slotted a surprising replacement: Junior Dos Santos (11-1 MMA, 5-0 UFC).
> 
> ...



RIP Big Country


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

If Big Country can hang with JDS, he's the next Iron Head.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Big country gonna hang with JDS...I hope JDS packs a lunch because if hes not in great shape this could be a long night for him


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah this is going to be tough for Nelson. Will be an entertaining fight though. First opponent that Roy has fought in the UFC that he should lose to. Lets see how he does as an underdog.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Yay once Roy Nelson can't win standing up which would be about the first minute in the first round ,he'll try to take it to the ground and just lay on top of Junior


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

haha dunno why Dana is throwing Roy to the lions so quickly


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> haha dunno why Dana is throwing Roy to the lions so quickly


Well you can not really say Dana can fatten him up anymore...:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

grnlt said:


> Big country gonna hang with JDS...I hope JDS packs a lunch because if hes not in great shape this could be a long night for him





The505Butcher said:


> Well you can not really say Dana can fatten him up anymore...:thumb02:



I'm gonna call it a night with two good laughs. One just as serious as the other.


----------



## crunk32uk (Jul 31, 2009)

JDS by KO within 2 minutes.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

oldfan said:


> I'm gonna call it a night with two good laughs. One just as serious as the other.


Haha I better get to bed too if you honestly think Nelson has 0 chance...all im sayin is if you think Nelson doesnt stand a chance you could be eating some serious crow :sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> Well you can not really say Dana can fatten him up anymore...:thumb02:


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Perhaps we'll get to see what JDS looks like on the ground, I can't see Big Country trying to stand with someone like JDS, his reach, boxing and foot movement would leave old Roy in a bad way.

Roy has a slick ground game.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

How the hell does this fight even make sense? I feel bad for JDS, this is a huge step down in competition. He knocks out werdum, struve, yvel, gonzaga, and TKO's cro cop so they give him Nelson?


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> How the hell does this fight even make sense? I feel bad for JDS, this is a huge step down in competition. He knocks out werdum, struve, yvel, gonzaga, and TKO's cro cop so they give him Nelson?


Yea, I thought JDS earned a match with Cain and the winner would face the winner of Lesnar - Carwin.

The HW division looks NOTHING like it did 3 years ago.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

i'm going to go out on a limb here and say roy has a decent chance of winning this fight. i was quite unimpressed by him initially, but the more he fights, the more he proves me wrong.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Should be an interesting matchup, I don't wanna pick against Big Country, I love that bloke, but right now JDS is unstoppable - can't see him losing.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, Dana White and the UFC HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE Roy Nelson. They want him unconcious and bloody, I can tell. I bet they'll slip a lil money to the refs for a late stoppage.

Oh did I just go there? Yes I did.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Well all I have to say is this. Every time I underestimated Big Country, he's proved me wrong. 

My thought process during TUF 10:

*Roy Beats Kimbo*

Yeah, well Kimbo isn't that great anyway. Besides he just laid on him like a fatass and put some lame punches on him.

*Roy beats McSweeney*

He just did the same thing! Wtf? Gay. I can't wait for Brendan Schaub to finally smash this guy. 

*Roy KO's Schaub.*

...... **** this. I don't even know anymore.



He's earned my respect though. Good knockout power, experienced fighter, and apparently a good ground game. He beat Frank Mir at a BJJ match a while back. So I've decided to stop talking trash about him and just wait to see what he does.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm calling a TKO victory, Roy Nelson in round 1.

Commence the laughter.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

The thing is you never know with Nelson. If you get stuck under that huge belly you're not going anywhere. JDS is going to have to be really light on his feet in this fight and get the KO before he gets taken down.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm calling a TKO victory, Roy Nelson in round 1.
> 
> Commence the laughter.


Laughter commenced  

I'd of much rather seen Cain vs JDS, but it seems Cain and the UFC are content on him waiting it out for a shot.

Nelsons mid section explodes due to left hook gut shot.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

hmmm, Nelson took down Arlovski and was having this way with him until the lame stand-up.

He was stopped by AA on the feet, JDS is more a threat imo.

This is going to be classic Striker vs Grappler imo, the first big test of JDS's TDD.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow! I'm ****ing excited about this fight!
Roy is a crafty veteran with great gameplans, I'm sure he knows that standing up he wont be winning this fight even though he hits like a truck too. 
I was expecting GG to take JDS down so we would see what kind of ground game JDS actually has, but that failed. I'm sure Nelson will be able to take JDS down and unless we see a BS referee move like we did in Nelson vs. Arlovski fight we just might end up seeing JDS getting subbed.

Crazy fight basically, and surprised Dana would have them fight each other already. As Cain will be fighting the winner of Lesnar vs. Carwin I think winner of Nelson vs. JDS will get the shot after that depending how big roles injuries etc. play this time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

For Nelson it's a very big chance. But at the same time it's a bad match up for him imo.
I know he won his last 2 fights standing, but i can't see how in the world could he have a chance against JDS on the feet.
There is the other option also: take it to the ground where Nelson is good. And it will be a chane to see JDS' ground game.
But that's easier said than done. I don't think Roy could get close enough to take JDS down, without getting tagged. And when JDS tags someone, usually it's over.
And this fight is not even 100% sure.

I would like to see Roy vs Congo or Mir. Or even Big Nog. JDS should fight loser of Carwin-Lesnar.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

If JDS takes Nelson lightly hes in for a long night, but JDS has to be considered a big favorite. But im still gonna be cheering for Nelson!


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

ROY AS SUPRISED ME IN THE PAST......

lets see what happens.:thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, Nelson certainly isn't afraid to aim high. I don't really see those two on the same caliber right now, I think a match with JDS is a bit premature.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Roy has a way of being underestimated ...I hope JDS does make that mistake....Wow Big Country in eye shot of a possible title shot....Im gonna say it now if Big Country beats JDS I will get Big Country tatted on my ass......and probably grow a mullet.....wow WAR BIG COUNTRY!!!! lol


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Big County needs to work out for this fight


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

It would shit a kitten if roy walked out like that


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

G_Land said:


> It would shit a kitten if roy walked out like that



Thats about the only way JDS will get ko'ed


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have to hand it to Nelson he has some real bollocks taking on this fight, a loss to JDS could be make or break on him ever getting a title shot, but I think Nelson will just be another guy who gets steam rolled on the way to JDS's HW title, I say this thinking that after Carwin takes the title from Brock, I think JDS will be the man to stop Carwin.

Have to say from a JDS fan point of view, this is not the match I wanted to see, I think JDS should be fighting Cain next for a garunteed shot at the title.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

So JDS has 4 knockouts and a stoppage in his last 5 fights over Gonzaga, Cro Cop, Werdum, Struve, and Yvel....so they give him the TUF winner? 

Alrighty then.:drink02:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Hey guys, first time on the site. I've been wanting to find a good MMA forum to discuss with other fans for awhile now.

I for one love this matchup as a fan. For JDS I feel like this is a step-down but only because of the number of fights Roy's had. I think Roy is accomplished and for real. I do not think this is the huge mis-match that some people think it is.

For Big Country: This is a MAMMOTH opportunity. If he works his head movement like crazy, and finds a way to crucifix JDS, then it could be over that way.

But if JDS tags him a few too many times (once could be enough also), this could be over quickly.

I'm excited for this fight, though. Everything I read and see about Big Country makes me laugh. I like his persona.

For JDS, the man's a machine. You can tell he's still a kid in a man's body. That victory speed-walking celebration he has going is gold.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

If Junior is as good as they say he should destroy roy easily. However if roy can hang in there I think i underestimated roy nelson greatly and he should be a threat in the HW division.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rygu said:


> So JDS has 4 knockouts and a stoppage in his last 5 fights over Gonzaga, Cro Cop, Werdum, Struve, and Yvel....so they give him the TUF winner?
> 
> Alrighty then.:drink02:


I think Dana's hoping he can usher Nelson into obscurity if not out of the UFC


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roy is about even in skill with Ben Rothwell. This is going to be a short night for Cigano.



And yet again another fight where "oh, we will DEFINITELY get to see JDS' groundgame!"

Nelson has never had impressive take-downs in his whole career. Gonzaga has taken down everyone he's ever faced (including Carwin) and could do nothing against JDS.




IMO Gonzaga vs Nelson is a WAY better matchup, but Nelson would likely still be the underdog.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Roy is about even in skill with Ben Rothwell. This is going to be a short night for Cigano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i think Gonzaga wanted to stand with JDS and see what happens,and Gonzaga did get a take down against JDS they just stood back up after. Lets hope Roy doesn't make the same mistake and tries to stand with JDS.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Well i think Gonzaga wanted to stand with JDS and see what happens,and Gonzaga did get a take down against JDS they just stood back up after. Lets hope Roy doesn't make the same mistake and tries to stand with JDS.


I'll bet anything Gonzaga's game plan wasn't to stand and trade. It's just hard to shoot or work your judo game when you can't get anywhere near your opponent without getting light up.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> If Big Country can hang with JDS, he's the next Iron Head.


hahaha


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

grnlt said:


> Big country gonna hang with JDS...I hope JDS packs a lunch because if hes not in great shape this could be a long night for him


I'd say this thinking should be reversed. Junior always comes to his fights in outstanding shape. It's Roy that probably needs to concern himself with coming in fit. I'm not convinced his cardio can hold up against anyone that really can push the pace...and Junior can damn sure do that.

Although...to his credit...the dude just keeps knocking folks out...gotta rep him for that. I just don't see him doing it to Junior. And Big Country is kind of growing on me...he is pretty funny and can't argue with success.

But, as I said elsewhere in this thread...I fully believe Junior is gonna stomp a big mud hole in Roy's ass.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm a fan of fat boy now...he's the epitome of the American fighter imo. All martial, no art.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

hatedcellphones said:


> Well all I have to say is this. Every time I underestimated Big Country, he's proved me wrong.
> 
> My thought process during TUF 10:
> 
> ...


You probably realize though that TUF 10 was full of a bunch of nobodies besides Roy right? Like these guys had pathetic or even non-existent pro records. Not only that, they had no previous creds from amateur wrestling or boxing. It's like putting in Mike Tyson with Glass Joe from Punch out and being impressed when he wins.

I don't think Struve was a good fighter either ... gangly tall dude who had no idea how to use his height except pull guard. Roy is good, but his wins don't impress me. If he manages to get past or even give Cigano a tough fight, then I'll think he's a contender or gatekeeper, not before.


----------



## Vice537 (Nov 13, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> You probably realize though that TUF 10 was full of a bunch of nobodies besides Roy right? Like these guys had pathetic or even non-existent pro records. Not only that, they had no previous creds from amateur wrestling or boxing. It's like putting in Mike Tyson with Glass Joe from Punch out and being impressed when he wins.


Well James McSweeney has a good kickboxing record and Justin Wren was an all american greco roman wrestler, apart from that though it wasn't the strongest season of fighters.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Vice537 said:


> Well James McSweeney has a good kickboxing record and Justin Wren was an all american greco roman wrestler, apart from that though it wasn't the strongest season of fighters.


Oh yeah forgot about Wren. He was the only good guy on the show besides Roy, and I guess he didn't match up well style wise.

Amateur Boxing and KB are weak creds though unlike amateur collegiate wrestling... McSweeney really didn't have much background with some shady amateur kickboxing. I meant Amateur for Wrestling creds or Pro Boxing/Kickboxing.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

well, thats certaily a step up for roy and a step down for jds. cant see the reasoning, but i guess they want to put jds in a no win situation. oh well hopefully he can add nelson to his victim list and i can start the* mma forum jds wall of death!!!!!*:happy04:


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm fine with the UFC making JDS kick everyone's ass before actually giving him a good fight, just adds on to his impressive record ahah although I <3 roy's fat ass


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I do not see Nelson winning the striking at all. He did well against Arlovski until the fight was stood up in a terrible situation but I think that JDS will give Nelson way more problems than Arlovski did.


----------



## buckeyefighter (Feb 23, 2010)

im actually excited for this fight. Nelson has shown ko power, as has JDS. Nelson can do takedowns, JDS? Nelson has great ground game, any one ever seen JDS on the ground long enough to get an opinion? imma say itl be a good fight but JDS still wins. But dont be suprised if big country makes a better fight of it then alot of people think...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> Man, Dana White and the UFC HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE Roy Nelson. They want him unconcious and bloody, I can tell. I bet they'll slip a lil money to the refs for a late stoppage.
> 
> Oh did I just go there? Yes I did.


I'm no conspiracy nut but I wouldn't be surprised if Dana paid Kongo to fake his injury only to feed him to JDS. But even if Kongo legitimately hurt his back, feeding him JDS is simply a death sentence.

But I'll say this now, if Fat boy can pull this win and KO JDS, I'll be laughing my ass off for days.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> I'm no conspiracy nut but I wouldn't be surprised if Dana paid Kongo to fake his injury only to feed him to JDS. But even if Kongo legitimately hurt his back, feeding him JDS is simply a death sentence.
> 
> But I'll say this now, if Fat boy can pull this win and KO JDS, I'll be laughing my ass off for days.



Nelson KO'ing JDS is a lot like Chael Sonnen KO'ing Anderson Silva. Simply put, it's impossible.


Am I the only one here that thinks this fight is 5x as ridiculously mismatched now that we saw Arlovski get picked apart by BigFoot? 
*
Here's how I'd like the division to play out instead:*


Nelson waits for Kongo to heal; if Kongo's injuries are too great let Rothwell and Nelson resolve their controversial fight.


Yvel fights Gabriel Gonzaga.


Big Nog rematches CroCop


Junior Dos Santos fights Frank Mir


Carwin fights Lesnar


Mittrione vs Struve


That just about covers all the "relevant" HWs in the UFC besides Velasquez who has committed to being sidelined as #1 contender.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Nelson KO'ing JDS is a lot like Chael Sonnen KO'ing Anderson Silva. Simply put, it's impossible.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one here that thinks this fight is 5x as ridiculously mismatched now that we saw Arlovski get picked apart by BigFoot?
> ...


I like this line up. Lot's of good fights that make sense in the division. Would clear up a lot of questions.


----------

